# Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?



## QWERTZ (18. März 2011)

*Welcher Verein? (HSV im Raum Roermond / Venlo)*

Hallo zusammen,

wer in den Niederlanden angeln gehen möchte, braucht ja bekanntlich einen Vispas. Dieser ist auch in Deutschland in grenznahen Angelläden zu bekommen. 

Wer den Vispas kauft, schließt sich automatisch einem der zahlreichen Angelsportvereine an. Neben den "freien Gewässern" die jeder mit dem Vispas beangeln darf, hat aber jeder Verein noch seine "eigenen Gewässer" oder Gewässerabschnitte. Diese dürfen dann nur von Vereinsmitgliedern beangelt werden. 

Ich persönlich finde es relativ schwierig herauszufinden, welche Vereine es überhaupt gibt und welcher der möglichen Vereine für mich der interessanteste ist. 

Ich zum Beispiel gehöre aktuell dem HSV de Swalm an. 
Mitglieder des HSV de Swalm dürfen, soweit ich weiß, die folgenden Gewässer beangeln:

- Die Schwalm auf niederländischer Seite
- Einen teil der Maas der nur für Mitglieder zugänglich ist
- Asselt Eind 
- Grote Eindplas

Ich denke es wäre ganz hilfreich, wenn wir hier einmal die Vereine und die zugehörigen Gewässer aufzeigen. Nur so kann man sich relativ schnell entscheiden, welcher der richtige Verein ist. 

Da jeder Angelladen/Händler meist nur über die Karten eines bestimmten Vereins verfügt, ist es unmöglich vom Fachhändler Auskunft über die Möglichkeiten zu bekommen.

Natürlich macht es Sinn, sich einem Verein in direkter Umgebung anzuschließen. Im "Ballungsgebieten" wie Roermond, wird es aber sicher mehrere Vereine geben. Und wer in Asselt zu einem Verein gehört, der könnte sich auch in Roermond oder Venlo anschließen. Die Möglichkeiten sind da doch relativ groß wie ich finde. 

Bin mal gespannt wie das Thema von den Hollandanglern angenommen wird. Denn ich glaube, dass viele gar nicht wissen, wo sie überall angeln dürfen. 

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## barschli48 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*

Mahlzeit,
also ich finde das mitgelieferte Material doch sehr informativ!
War bis letztes Jahr auch Mitglied im ASV de Swalm und habe eine handvoll Papiere bekommen die man stehts dabei haben muß. In dem dicken blauen Wälzer war doch alles Aufgelistet über Gewäser,Regionen und zuständige Ämter!

Allein die Gewässer die du Aufgelistet hast können 10 Angler im Leben nicht vernünftig kennen lernen so groß sind die!Fast jedes freie Gewässer ist beangelbar in der Region Limburg-Roermond-Asselt...Wenn es gesonderte Regeln für ein Gewässer gibt Vereinszugehörigkeit,Schonzeiten o. Schonmaße werden sie in Schaukästen ausgehangen.
Habe selbst 12Jahre in der Region gefischt.

Auf welche Art Fisch hast es den abgesehen???

Gruß Frank:vik:


----------



## QWERTZ (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*

Okay, aber das "mitgelieferte Material" bekommst Du ja erst, nachdem Du dich für einen Verein entschieden hast. 

Mir geht es darum Informationen über die Vereine zu sammeln, damit man im Vorfeld schon raussuchen kann, welcher Verein der geeignetste ist. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*

Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren das letztes mal einen Vis Pass geholt. Ich konnte mich garnicht für oder gegen einen Verein entscheiden. Es gibt nur den Vis Pass oder nicht. Damit bist du automatisch einem bestimmten Verein angeschlossen.

Du kannst dich garnicht entscheiden. Du kannst nur zusätzlich neben dem Vis Pass in einen Holländischen Verein eintrete. Das ist klar.

Aber vorher gibt es für dich keine Entscheidungsmöglichkeit.;-)

Es sei denn du entscheidest dich gegen Holland!:q


----------



## QWERTZ (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren das letztes mal einen Vis Pass geholt. Ich konnte mich garnicht für oder gegen einen Verein entscheiden. Es gibt nur den Vis Pass oder nicht. Damit bist du automatisch einem bestimmten Verein angeschlossen.
> 
> Du kannst dich garnicht entscheiden. Du kannst nur zusätzlich neben dem Vis Pass in einen Holländischen Verein eintrete. Das ist klar.
> 
> ...




Totaler Quatsch!

Ich möchte hier auch gar nicht grundsätzliches diskutieren...(kleiner Vispas / großer Vispas etc.)
Wer sich informieren will kann das auf www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de tun.

Wer hier seinen Verein benennen möchte und die zugehörigen Vereingewässer, kann das gerne tun. Würde mich über eine kleine Sammlung freuen.


----------



## Udo561 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Damit bist du automatisch einem bestimmten Verein angeschlossen.
> 
> Du kannst dich garnicht entscheiden.



Hi,
doch , ich kann entscheiden welchem Verein ich beitrete.
Es kommt aber eben darauf an wo ich mir meinen Vispas kaufe 
Bei einen Verein habe ich die Möglichkeit Vereinseigene Gewässer zu beangeln , bei einem anderen Verein eben nicht.

"Mein" Verein verfügt über vier vereinseigene Gewässer , von 1ha bis knapp 3 ha.

Und so hat eben jeder Vereins "seine" Gewässer und die bleiben nur Vereinsmittgliedern vorbehalten.
Es sei denn man löst eine Tageskarte.

Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*

Hi Udo,

magst Du nicht schreiben welcher Verein das ist und welche Gewässer (namentlich) dazu gehören?

Gruß
Marcel

PS: Wie wars heute am Wasser??


----------



## Udo561 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> PS: Wie wars heute am Wasser??



Hi Marcel ,
ich war schon 2 Tage nicht mehr am Wasser #q
Wir sind unser Chalet am streichen , erst mal alles abschleifen , abkleben und dann streichen.
Gruß Udo
ps. bekommst ne PN


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*

Ich zum Beispiel bin in 2 Vereinen Mitglied, weil der eine nur das hat und der andere noch andere Gewässer.
Wenn du einen 2. Verein beitrittst kostet das nur 18 Euro, wenn du den Vispas von ersten Verein vorlegst.


----------



## QWERTZ (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel bin in 2 Vereinen Mitglied, weil der eine nur das hat und der andere noch andere Gewässer.
> Wenn du einen 2. Verein beitrittst kostet das nur 18 Euro, wenn du den Vispas von ersten Verein vorlegst.




Richtig, das ist mir auch bekannt!

Welche Vereine sind das denn und welche Gewässer gehören dazu?

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*

HSV Roermond-wegen den Industriehafen
Wessen wegen des Yachthafens


----------



## Boiliewerfer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/contact/default.asp?page=adressenzoeker

da sind fast alle Vereine aufgelistet, dazu haben die meisten eine Homepage mit den jeweiligen Gewässern 

Man muss ja auch an die Entfernung denken und man kann auch nach Postcode suchen.
So stöber ich immer :q

...bleibe aber meinem Verein treu..zu viel Wasser für zu wenig zeit 

tschüüs Marcel..#h

p.s.892 resultate......Du schreibst das raus oder?


----------



## QWERTZ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/contact/default.asp?page=adressenzoeker
> 
> da sind fast alle Vereine aufgelistet, dazu haben die meisten eine Homepage mit den jeweiligen Gewässern
> 
> ...







Moin,

ich hab das ganze auch schon mit Udo per PN diskutiert. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach wissen die meisten gar nicht, das der Verein dem sie sich angeschlossen haben über "eigene" Gewässer verfügt. Daher wollte ich hier eine kleine Aufstellung der bekanntesten (grenznahen) Vereine mit den zugehörigen Gewässern erstellen. So viele sind das nun auch nicht. Aber, das hat sich wohl erledigt. 

Mein Verein zum Beispiel hat nicht alle Gewässer auf der Homepage veröffentlicht! Zudem funktioniert die halbe Seite nicht. Links führen ins leere etc. Und das hab ich bei anderen vereinen auch schon gesehen, da ist der HSV de Swam kein Einzelfall.

Aber wie gesagt, lasst uns das Thema verwerfen. Ich weiß mitlerweile wo ich angeln kann und wo nicht. Dann müssen sich halt auch alle anderen "Anfänger" mit den holländischen Seiten rumschlagen und sich Ihr Wissen selbst erarbeiten. Oder halt die Angelläden abklappern und sich erkundigen. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## zanderzone (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*

Ist das ein niederländischer Verein? Oranienburg klingt so nach Berlin?!?!?


----------



## zanderzone (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welcher Verein ist für mich geeignet?*

Sehe gerade, dass das dein erster Post ist. Du bist hier im Unterforum Angeln in den Niederlanden, Belgien und Luxemburg..

Deine Frage wäre im Postleitzahlenberich 1 besser aufgehoben..

Willkommen an Board!!


----------

